# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  إلى الزوجة المسلمة .. كيف تعاملين ... أمك الثانية؟

## امينة القدس

*إلى أختي الزوجة المسلمة حديثة الزواج أوجه هذه الأسئلة:
ـ هل تحبين زوجك؟

...ـ هل تحبين أم زوجك؟

ـ هل تعتبرينها مثل والدتك؟

ـ هل تعرفين أن أم زوجك مفتاح من مفاتيح سعادتك الزوجية؟
في هذا العصر وفي مجتمعنا تأتي الزوجة الجديدة إلى بيت الزوجية وهي
ترفع شعارات تحرير ، وتتبنى نظرة مشوهة إلى الزواج فتراه مجرد إجراء
اجتماعي يكمل صورة الإنسان ولا يترتب عليه أية واجبات، ولا تعلم هذه الزوجة
الحديثة أن الله يمهل ولا يهمل وأن التاريخ سيعيد نفسه إن رزقت بالولد، وأن المثل
الشعبي القائل 'مصيرك يا زوجة أن تصبحي حماة' هو مثل بليغ في الواقع الاجتماعي.
ولأهمية هذا الموضوع وتأثيره على حياتك الزوجية إليك هذه
الخطوات العريضة للتعامل مع أم زوجك:
[1] تجنبي الشكوى لزوجك عما فعلته أمه:
لأن هذه معادلة صعبة بالنسبة للزوج فيقف حائرًا بين طرفين هامين في حياته
أمه وزوجته، لذا احرصي على إسماعه كل ما يبهجه ويثير السرور في نفسه،
ويقلل من متاعبه إذ إن الشكوى قد تولد نتائج غير حميدة.
[2] تكلمي عنها بخير:

سواء أمامها أو بعيدًا عنها، أمام زوجها وأقاربها أم أمام الغرباء لأن ذلك يشعر
الحماة أن هذه الزوجة تحبها بصدق وإخلاص.
[3] زيارتها وتفقد أحوالها:
إن كانت تسكن في منزل آخر، احترامًا لها وتقربًا منها عندها
ستكونين لديها أفضل من بناتها
[4] احترمي خصوصية العلاقة بين زوجك ووالدته:
يعني اتركي لها مع زوجك مساحة, فإذا همس زوجك في أذن أمه أو العكس
فلا تحرصي على معرفة ماذا قال لها، فمن الوقار وحسن
الخلق أن تدركي أن الأمر لا يعنيك.
[5] اغرسي في نفوس أطفالك محبة جدتهم وجدهم:
بأن يقدموا للجدة فروض التوقير والتقدير، ومساعدتها إن احتاجت المساعدة،
وتقديم الهدايا لها وغير ذلك.
[6] دللي حماتك وامنحيها الأولوية:
فالحماة امرأة كبيرة السن سهرت وتعبت وبذلت وقدمت الكثير لأبنائها،
لذلك من الضروري أن تشعر أن لمطالبها القابلة للتنفيذ الأولوية.
[7] قابلي حماتك بوجه طلق وابتسامة صادقة:
فالابتسامة لها مفعول السحر، وهي تزرع المودة في القلوب وتزيل جليد العلاقات المتوترة.
والزوجة الواعية تستطيع أن تتعلم من حماتها إذا أحسنت معاملتها،
ولكنها تخسر مستقبلها أو راحتها إذا عاملتها معاملة ندية أو فظة، أو عدائية،
فالإسلام يأمرنا أن نحسن معاملة الكبير
ـ وأخيرًا تذكري أنه كلما كان إيمانك عميقًا وصادقا كان تعاملك مع والدة
زوجك في ضوء هذا الإيمان.
* أختي الغالية:
حلول أبعثها لك عبر السطور إذا واجهتك مشكلة مع أم زوجك:
المغلقة يقول تعالى: {وَمَا تُقَدِّمُوا لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ تَجِدُوهُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ}.
وغالبًا ما يكون الصبر مقترنًا بالإيمان في كتاب الله كقوله تعالى:
{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اصْبِرُوا وَصَابِرُوا وَرَابِطُوا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ} [آل عمران:200]
{إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ}.
هناك مثل قديم يقول: 'إن نقطة من العسل تصيد من الذباب أكثر مما يصيد
برميل من العلقم 'وكذلك الحال مع البشر.
والحقيقة إن العنف يولد العنف، والغضب يولد الغضب، أما الهدوء فإنه يطفئ
الغضب كما يطفئ الماء النار، فكوني هادئة في تعاملك مع أم زوجك،
واستخدمي لباقتك وتكلمي بعبارات رزينة وودية فهذا هو الطريق لكسب حبها ونيل إعجابها.
1- اعملي الخير لوجه الله لأنك الفائزة,وناكر الجميل هو المسيء الخاسر.
2- انتبهي إلى مقومات فن اكتساب الآخرين وفي مقدمتها نبل الشخصية وحسن الخلق.
3- عاملي أم زوجك بالحسنى وبتقوى الله، فتقوى الله تفتح للإنسان الأبواب
4- ولاستقرار حياتك الأسرية لا تنسي الفضيلة المنسية وهو فضيلة الصبر،
5- فاصبري أيتها الزوجة على أم زوجك لتنالي أعلى الدرجات يقول تعالى:
6- كوني هادئة تصنعي المعجزات:
ي وقفة قصيرة مع الأم الكبيرة الحنونة [الحماة]:
انظري إلى زوجة الابن نظرتك إلى ابنة من بناتك، ساقتها الأقدار لتكون
زوجة لابنك وأصبحت فردًا من أفراد الأسرة.
وعليك أن تضحي ولا تتدخلي في الخصوصيات صنيعك مع ابنتك،
فكما أنك تريدين لابنتك أن تعيش حياتها الزوجية بكل جوانبها هانئة سعيدة مستقلة
راضية، لا ينغص عيشها تدخل مزعج في خصوصياتها،
كذلك تحبين لزوجة ابنك ما تحبين لابنتك.
ـ ولو أن كلاً من الحماة وزوجة الابن أقرت بحق كل منهما في الحياة كما
رسمه الإسلام، ووقفت عند الحد الذي أمرها بالوقوف عنده،
لتلاشت تلك العلاوة التقليدية بين الحماة وزوجة الابن.
أيتها الزوجة المسلمة المنشأة على قيم الإسلام وأخلاقه لو أنك نظرت إلى حماتك
نظرتك إلى أمك لما حدث أي خلاف بينكما،
ولن تكون العلاقة بينكما إلا كل ود وحب واحترام.
وتذكري أنك فارقت ديار والديك إلى دار الزوجية فلا بد أن تتفهمي وتتأقلمي
مع حياتك الجديدة، وتتفهمي زوجك وعائلة زوجك لاستقرار حياتك الأسرية,
هذا في الدنيا ولتنالي رضى الله ـ تعالى ـ في الآخرة ولا تنسي القاعدة
الأساسية في علاقتك بأم زوجك:
المثل الشعبي: 'مصيرك يا زوجة الابن أن تصبحي حماة' 
*

----------


## مروة عاشور

نقل حسن أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ أختنا الفاضلة

وكم من زوجة ابن تتعجب من فعل أم زوجها, وتنتقض أفعالها, ثم إذا صارت حماة تفعل أكثر مما كانت تفعل والدة زوجها, وما أصعب أن يلحظ الإنسان أخطائه وما أيسر أن يرى أخطاء غيره!!
وبالنسبة لموضوع العُمر, فأذكر نفسي وأخواتي بأن هذه المرحلة العمرية الحرجة للمرأة (عمر أم الزوج, أو ما بعد الخمسين) تقع فيه تلك المسكينة تحت ظروف صحية ونفسية في غاية الخطورة؛ فتتغير هرمونات الجسم بشكل ملحوظ, وتتعرض المرأة لضغوط نفسية واجتماعية تقف عاجزة أحيانًا عن التصرف معها, فتتأثر سلبًا وإيجابًا بكل ما يحيط بها, وتكبُر الأمور في نظرها بشكل مبالغ فيه, فتحتاج إلى معاملة رقيقة وحنونة وتحتاج لبث الثقة في نفسها من جديد, وإشعارها بأهميتها وأنها مازلت قادرة على العطاء ولا يَستغنى عن وجودها أحد من أهلها..

----------


## أم شيماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله: معك أم شيماء من الجزائر جزاك الله خيرا على ما كتبت نصائحك من ذهب ربي يحفظك آمييييييييييييي  يييين

----------


## مروة عاشور

يرفع للفائدة.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> يرفع للفائدة.


رفع الله قدرك

موضوع جميل جدا جزى الله كاتبته وناقلته خير الجزاء

ونحن نحتاج هذه الأيام إلى اهتمام الأم بتربية البنات على كيفية معاملة أم الزوج وما يليق أن يفعل بحضرتها وما لا يليق.

----------

